# Best Yeast for Muscadine Wine



## AUwiner

I'm about to get started with this year's muscadine wine and would like to ask for suggestions on the best yeast. I've used Montrachet a couple of times; last year I used 71B-1122 that I purchased from a local muscadine winery. They actually make a low alcohol, sweeter wine. The recipe (from EC Kraus) that I have used every year calls for K1V-1116 which I haven't tried mainly because I just didn't have any on hand.

Last year's wine was probably the best but I'm really think that was as much from more winemaking experience than from the yeast. You do learn a thing or two after a making a few batches.

I'm going to be ordering yeast this time so I am interested in what others have used successfully. One other note, the muscadines are a mixture of purple and bronze grapes of unknown variety. The wine usally turns out a very pale blush color. I only leave the pulp and skins in for 2-3 days (a hint from the winery guys).


----------



## Sirs

in my opinion wild yeast is best for muscadine they normally have a very strong yeast which works really good, but I use wild yeast all the time.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I like to use the 71B-1122 - it metabolizes 20-40% of the harsh malic acid present in some fruits and in grapes.

Lalvin D-47 is a great yeast if making a dry complex wine.

Cote Des Blanc is another great yeast - this can be used for dry and/or semi dry wines.


----------

